
All-In-One Messenger 2.0 released - Gmail, Instagram, FB, Whatsapp ... - ladino
https://allinone.im
======
ladino
operates like Franz ([https://meetfranz.com](https://meetfranz.com)), but much
more simple and minimalistic with less CPU usage.

Beside all the common messenger it supports new messenger like Instagram,
Tinder etc. - Signal and „planed Messages“ are the next goals.

I personally like to have my Gmail account isolated from my default browser
and stay logged out of Google while browsing the web.

It’s free and feedback is greatly appreciated! :)

